# Gear ratio and drag question



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

When Im looking at reels Im not real sure just what the difference would be in comparing drag and gear ratio. For example the shimano stradic gear ratio is 5.7 the baitrunner 4.8 and daiwa saltist 6.2. Drag vaires from 20-25. Im assuming the higher gear would handle the big drum better, am I thinking in the right direction? Im not shark fishilng but big blues and drum I will be after in the Carolina area. Also is line retreive a big factor? I fish all the time but never really paid attention to these factors. I have penns and shimanos plus diawa reels and they are great. Id just like to understand these factors better. Thanks for your input.:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep in mind this is personal preference, but I like the highest retrieve I can get. Drag pressure doesn't concern me as much, but as long at it's at least 12-15 lbs, I'm happy. A lot of people will probably say that the lower gear ratios give you cranking power, but I don't buy it. If you're letting the rod do the work like its supposed to, the gear ratio is irrelevant. Pump and reel, and let the rod wear the fish down. Again, that's just my opinion, and I'm sure there will be folks who disagree.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Lower gear ratio does provide more cranking power......however, as bass.. stated, you're supposed to fight the fish with the rod, not the reel. If I'm bait fishing with 8 and bait, I do not want a reel with such a high gear ratio that it prevents me from just reeling, not because of fighting a fish, but because of the more numerous times I'm reeling in 8nbait with strong current, no fish, and I'd prefer to just crank the reel, not pull rod and reel down each time.

Probably a more accurate description of concern is not just gear ratio, but line return per crank.....where the spool diameter also is a factor. Some 5.7 GRs can return as much line as 6.1 GR because of spool diameter.

There are some high GR reels, especially on the conventional side, that do let you just reel in 8nbait against a strong current with ease.....e.g. the Avet SX 6/4....with a 6.3 GR on top end. That is not the case with my Abu 6500 high speed 6.3 GR.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dsurf said:


> There are some high GR reels, especially on the conventional side, that do let you just reel in 8nbait against a strong current with ease.....e.g. the Avet SX 6/4....with a 6.3 GR on top end. That is not the case with my Abu 6500 high speed 6.3 GR.


Definitely agree with this. My 6.3 Abu's are awful for bringing in heavy baits, but my Saltist cranks them right in.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Drag and gear ratios are not related. They are two seperate matters. When it comes to gear ratios, you have to consider several things. The gear ratio of the reel AND the spool diameter, determines the amount of line retrieve. Lower gear ratios (2:1, 3:1, etc.) are good for bottom dwellers like grouper, etc., and heavier, strong pulling, but not necessarily "fast" fish. Higher ratios are good for the faster fish (kings, maks, Jacks, etc) If you hook up and the fish starts swimming toward you at a high speed, you'll understand what I'm talking about. In short...look at the gear ratio if you want, but the line retrieve per handle turn is more important. A 6:1 on a really small diameter spool reel will not take up as much line as a 4:1 ratio with a large spool, for example. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

A lot of this wondering came about when I was using my dawia capricorn with a small sputnik and it got embeded in the sand a bit. I tightend the drag all the way to pull it out and the drag did not hold. The spool turned and I thought if I had hooked a nice fish it would have spooled me. It did release finally but it really made me wonder. Thats why Im asking these questions. 
Im in full agreement about fighting the fish as Bass... talked about but I have usally gone on others input with never understanding the scematics of the drag and line retreive Im getting the big picture as the posts come in. Ive also posted the title long casting reel. Its gave me great response, Im putting all this info into the reel that will get me past the second breakers and handle the big reds or blues if and when I hook up. As Ive stated Im not as shark fisherman at all. Truthfuly Ill throw up to 6oz but if I need more Ill probably use a 4-5oz spuknik cause I want to get it out there. Once again thanks for the input guys.opcorn::beer::fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

as sprtsrcer stated, gear ration and drag is not related.
high gear has its uses and low gear has its uses too.
if you go for fast retrieve gor for the high gear, if you want a low retrieve go for the low gear.
low gear is also smoother compared to high gear.

with regards to drag, most people doesnt really use that much amount of drag. if they own a reel with a 30# drag they are often times only using 5# of drag.
17# is what offshore guys set their drag at, you can fish 35# of drag but you can't sustain it for 5mins.
most guys chasing big and strong pelagix have their drags between 17-25#, the more line is taken out of the spool the stronger the drag becomes.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Gear ratio and drag are related on a star drag conventional.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

basstardo said:


> Definitely agree with this. My 6.3 Abu's are awful for bringing in heavy baits, but my Saltist cranks them right in.


Same here. The first fish I caught with the my 6.3 was a medium Bonnethead and I had to pump the rod *alot* more then I expected for a shark of that size. The Abu 6500 C3 CT Mag Hi-Speed is beautiful to look at and cast great but lacks the cajones my 525mag and Saltist have.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Drum Bum said:


> Gear ratio and drag are related on a star drag conventional.


Please explain.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe he means the drag washer stack is on top of the gear


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

All the info sure helps you guys have shared. Im getting the jest of the tread subject. Ill be using yalls info on a spinning reel


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

On spinning reels and lever drag reels, the drags are independent of the gearing.
On star drag reels the drag itself is in the gear stack, meaning when a fish pulls drag the spool turns backward, turning the pinion gear and turning the main gear slipping on the drive shaft via the drag washers. It goes through the gears. Lower gears mean easier to crank and more available drag. Higher gears mean harder to crank and less available drag, all things being equal except gear ratio. To get high ratio and high drag and cranking power you need a larger diameter main gear. Hope that helped.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Drum Bum said:


> Lower gears mean easier to crank and more available drag. Higher gears mean harder to crank and less available drag, all things being equal except gear ratio.



This is absolutely not true. Gear ratio & available drag are totally independent.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Take 3 abu's
1 with 3.8-1 gears
1 with 5.3-1 gears
1 with 6.3-1 gears
all with identical drag washers and test max drag for each and post your findings.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> This is absolutely not true. Gear ratio & available drag are totally independent.


 Yeap...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Boy I love this website. The information that gets passed here is priceless. This is a great thread.


----------



## Mega Bite (Nov 7, 2009)

3.8 : 1 ratio means the spool rotates 3.8 times for every 1 rotation of the handel.Lower ratios are for power higher numbers like multiplier reels are for deep dropping. My Saltist has a ratio of 6.4:1 it reels in a yard of line for every 1 rotation or the handel good for those 400 ft cranks where it takes alot of energy to jack up a Tilefish or Grouper ,


Drag should be set with a scale untill you get a good feel for what you need Rule of thumb is no more than 1/3 the test of the line if you have 15lb test dont go over 5 lbs of drag.


----------

